

Show HN: Check My Links – a Chrome extension that highlights broken links - ocodia
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/check-my-links/ojkcdipcgfaekbeaelaapakgnjflfglf

======
eglover
Already using this regularly (and it got a 5-star rating). I have one
criticism:

You can't relocate the box that pops up, I'd like to either have an option to
choose what corner it goes to, or even better, be able to drag it around.

------
eglover
This is super helpful, I'm rebuilding a directory website and I'll be putting
this to good use. Thanks a lot. :)

~~~
eglover
EDIT: I just tested it on the old page here:
[http://goo.gl/WNw5OG](http://goo.gl/WNw5OG)

It's right about the home page, the home button at the bottom being broken.
But on other pages it marks like 3-4 wrong that all work fine.

~~~
ocodia
The extension does HEAD requests by default, and occasionally you don't get
accurate responses back from the server. You can change the request type to
GET requests in the options screen (right click on extension icon -> options)
to get more accurate (but slightly slower) results.

~~~
eglover
Perfect, thanks a lot.

------
tmikaeld
A bit of warning, don't use it in an admin where following a link means
delete!

~~~
ocodia
Yep, as it essentially visits all links on a page to check their availability.

However, you can add rel="nofollow" to links you don't want to check. You can
also exclude entire domains and specific links by right-clicking on the
extension icon and clicking on 'options'.

